# La bobina de un contactor de corriente alterna ¿ Tiene polaridad?



## jaec (Feb 13, 2016)

Soy nuevo en esto y me gustaría saber si la bobina de un contactor de corriente alterna tiene polaridad, es decir si a A1 le conecto la fase o el neutro, igual mente a A2 le conecto la fase o el neutro.
Nota: La bobina de mi contactor se alimenta con 24v AC 
gracias  ...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2016)

Buenos días

Pues la respuesta es...

 No tiene polaridad.

Sal U2


----------



## naxito (Feb 13, 2016)

jaec dijo:


> Soy nuevo en esto y me gustaría saber si la bobina de un contactor de corriente alterna tiene polaridad, es decir si a A1 le conecto la fase o el neutro, igual mente a A2 le conecto la fase o el neutro.
> Nota: La bobina de mi contactor se alimenta con 24v AC
> gracias  ...


No es polaridad pero si tiene una ubicacion osea A1 entra la fase o la linea viva y en A2 va el neutro, y ese se puentea de neutro en neutro en algunos contactores tienes 1 contactó A1 y dos A2 para conectarlos entre si los neutros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2016)

Se le da importancia a A1 y A2 en tableros importantes *para no complicar el cableado* y además ser más coherente al momento de mediciones eléctricas , si es un solo contactor . . . no importa 







http://electronicsheg.mex.tl/pg-files/2/c/0/3/1/4/3/2c03143d83a9ea3877c8ab74a094698d.jpg

http://www.aquamundocolombia.com/img/prodi_92.jpg


----------



## naxito (Feb 13, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se le da importancia a A1 y A2 en tableros importantes *para no complicar el cableado* y además ser más coherente al momento de mediciones eléctricas , si es un solo contactor . . . no importa
> 
> http://jararesistencias.com/wp-content/uploads/productos002.jpg
> 
> ...


Te falto agregar que para revisar y medir y armar, los diagramas unilineales solo se muestran las fases y no el neutro es importante para poder guiar a un tecnico en la reparacion y/o montaje de ese contactor. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2016)

Lee de nuevo


----------



## jaec (Feb 13, 2016)

Aya ok (A1 - fase) (A2 .. neutro). ok entendido.
Otra pregunta cuando le conecto la alimentación a la bobina del contactor por ejemplo:
La bobina se alimenta con 24V ac de 1 amperio, y yo lo alimento con 24V AC de 15 amperios.
Este amperaje me afecta en algo? o no hay ningun problema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2016)

jaec dijo:


> Aya ok (A1 - fase) (A2 .. neutro). ok entendido.
> Otra pregunta cuando le conecto la alimentación a la bobina del contactor por ejemplo:
> La bobina se alimenta con 24V ac de 1 amperio, y yo lo alimento con 24V AC de 15 amperios.
> Este amperaje me afecta en algo? o no hay ningun problema?



NO afecta, el contactor solo toma lo que le hace falta y deja lo demás.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2016)

En alterna nada tiene polaridad, porque no para de cambiar.
Eso si, conviene seguir un orden en las cosas porque de lo contrario te liarás más pronto que tarde.
La corriente que entrega un transformador, una batería o una toma de corriente es la máxima admisible. Puedes emplear una toma de 1kA para usar sólo 1mA sin ningún problema. Al revés no, obviamente.


----------

